# 190 visa Queensland SS timeframe and process



## SashaV (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi guys, has anyone got SS from QLD recently? When did you submit the EOI and how quickly have you got an email from QLD that they are happy to grant SS? How does the process look like after you submit the EOI? Skillselect doesn't allow to attach documents to EOI, have you been asked to send the scans of documents to Business and Skilled Migration Queensland?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

SashaV said:


> Hi guys, has anyone got SS from QLD recently? When did you submit the EOI and how quickly have you got an email from QLD that they are happy to grant SS? How does the process look like after you submit the EOI? Skillselect doesn't allow to attach documents to EOI, have you been asked to send the scans of documents to Business and Skilled Migration Queensland?


HI,

I submitted my EOI yesterday and have been informally invited by Queensland to make few changes in my EOI so that they can invite me to apply for State Sponsor ship.


----------



## samivet12006 (Dec 11, 2013)

SashaV said:


> Hi guys, has anyone got SS from QLD recently? When did you submit the EOI and how quickly have you got an email from QLD that they are happy to grant SS? How does the process look like after you submit the EOI? Skillselect doesn't allow to attach documents to EOI, have you been asked to send the scans of documents to Business and Skilled Migration Queensland?


I have got my SS from QLD ON 27/8/2013
I submit my EOI on 9/8
I have got thier E-mail of applying on 11/
They asked me for my vetasses,bank statment and commitment letter:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ashleigh7 (Nov 13, 2013)

SashaV said:


> Hi guys, has anyone got SS from QLD recently? When did you submit the EOI and how quickly have you got an email from QLD that they are happy to grant SS? How does the process look like after you submit the EOI? Skillselect doesn't allow to attach documents to EOI, have you been asked to send the scans of documents to Business and Skilled Migration Queensland?


Hi SashaV,

I lodged my EOI in July. About four days after that, they emailed asking for more documents, namely 'proof of finances', 'evidence of commitment to live and work in queensland', this short one-page form, and evidence of skill assessments . There'll be an officer from Queensland Business and Skilled Migration emailing you, and you'll have to attach these things in your reply email to them. Once that was sent, I got an email saying they'll sponsor me. This came about 3 days after. 

Best of luck


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi,

It took around 4 weeks from Invitation to getting our 190 visa through...maybe abit less...
But with your documents you have to reduce them to 5MB or less to be able to attach them to your invite...when you have your initial invitation...not your EOI..I remember having to ask our local librarian as I'm not very computer savvy
You could get all your relevant docs together now,and apply fr your relevant Police checks while you are waiting for an invite from the government


----------



## mamun2611 (Jun 25, 2013)

Could anyone tell me for Queensland SS time frame and process after ask me to send 190 visa application & Fund declaration form.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Few weeks as long as you have all required info


----------



## mamun2611 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks. In this stage is there any chance to refugal from states?


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

As long as you have the required points....documentation they require,you will have a nomination ...I don't see any reason why???


----------



## mamun2611 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you Judy & Rob. 
Could you please inform, at which stage state advise me to do medical & police clearance Bcz I am now working in Dubai, i have to go my country for police clearance certificate. Might be it will take time also.
Thanks again for your valuable suggestions.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi...you will need police checks from any country you have spent 12 months in...you can do these as soon as... As it can take a while...same as the medical, get it done if you have been definitely given a nomination for a Sponsored 190... 

Getting everything in place like your police checks, medicals, skill a assessment, IELTS score, depending on your job,and all other relevant info will speed up the process 

This is the link for panel doctors & police checks for Dubai, have a look around it ...... You will need a TRN number for you medical ,so the Dr can link it to your visa application.

http://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Locations/Pages/UAE.aspx


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Mamun,

This is the link for Bangladesh ....towards the bottom of the page is the website for a Bangladeshi police check.



http://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Locations/Pages/Bangladesh.aspx


----------



## mamun2611 (Jun 25, 2013)

Judy&Rob said:


> Hi,
> 
> It took around 4 weeks from Invitation to getting our 190 visa through...maybe abit less...
> But with your documents you have to reduce them to 5MB or less to be able to attach them to your invite...when you have your initial invitation...not your EOI..I remember having to ask our local librarian as I'm not very computer savvy
> You could get all your relevant docs together now,and apply fr your relevant Police checks while you are waiting for an invite from the government


I send the documents but the files size was more than10MB and it was delivered. It could be a problem for further proceed??


----------



## mamun2611 (Jun 25, 2013)

Judy&Rob said:


> Mamun,
> 
> This is the link for Bangladesh ....towards the bottom of the page is the website for a Bangladeshi police check.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Locations/Pages/Bangladesh.aspx


Thanks a lot.


----------



## mamun2611 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi
I have received an email from Queensland government asking me to provide evidence of my commitment to live and work there.
I was just wondering if anybody else had done this recently and whether you have any examples of what to include and how to write the letter ?
Any help would be greatly appreciated

thanks

Mir


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi Mir, 

I've just looked on my email for the info....

I provided my contract for work... Tht was my commitment... Permanent work. 
I also sent my professional registrations, proof of our bank account savings,and skills assessment.


----------



## mamun2611 (Jun 25, 2013)

Judy&Rob said:


> Hi Mir,
> 
> I've just looked on my email for the info....
> 
> ...


Hi
I've just looked on my skill select & its showing invited. 
Just after few hours since i provided the asking document.


----------



## McJim (Nov 29, 2013)

Congratulations on your invitation to QLD! May I ask what your occupation is? If possible, could you please share some information that you wrote in the commitment document?
Thanks


----------



## mamun2611 (Jun 25, 2013)

McJim said:


> Congratulations on your invitation to QLD! May I ask what your occupation is? If possible, could you please share some information that you wrote in the commitment document?
> Thanks


Thanks.
Sure. My Nominated occupation is Metallurgical or Materials Technician-312912

I'm not sure if it was me I'd just write a heading 'my commitment to live and work in Queensland' I'd then do it like an essay, intro why you want to settle there. Talk about positives of Queensland and what research you have done. How will you support yourself b4 you get a job. Any long term plans, about Queensland especially the place where I was going to settle (in terms of access to transportation, groceries, cost of living, rental price) and also our lifestyle, how it would benefit our young son and our future family. It took me a whole good day to research all of that, and write a nice essay.


----------



## McJim (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing and good luck for your visa application!


----------



## jerrychen (Feb 20, 2014)

mamun2611 said:


> Thanks.
> Sure. My Nominated occupation is Metallurgical or Materials Technician-312912
> 
> I'm not sure if it was me I'd just write a heading 'my commitment to live and work in Queensland' I'd then do it like an essay, intro why you want to settle there. Talk about positives of Queensland and what research you have done. How will you support yourself b4 you get a job. Any long term plans, about Queensland especially the place where I was going to settle (in terms of access to transportation, groceries, cost of living, rental price) and also our lifestyle, how it would benefit our young son and our future family. It took me a whole good day to research all of that, and write a nice essay.


Hi Mamun

Can you pls kindly tell me what is you experience and degree? i am a physicist and applying for QLD ss as well. submitted my EOI with only QLD and still waiting for their email requesting for more docs.

Kind regards


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi.

I just submitted my EOI.
Now wondering what next will happen.
After reading this thread I come to know that Queensland State will contact me and ask for Letter of Commitment, Financial Support Proof and Skill Assessment Outcome Letter.

Afterwards What is the next step...Can Any one guide me?


----------



## nesz (Oct 14, 2014)

roze said:


> Hi.
> 
> I just submitted my EOI.
> Now wondering what next will happen.
> ...


Hi Rose,

When you submitted your documents to assessing officer for QLD nomination, how long it took to get the invitation. I have submitted my documents as asked for. Now waiting for their response.

Thank you.
Nesz


----------



## akash2016 (Apr 6, 2016)

I got QLD nomination with 60 point and file cross 120 days and co contact 88 days plus still show assessment in process . Do any one here in same boat ? any one qld state ?


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Following


----------



## Winwan (Jun 18, 2016)

Anyone applied for 190 QLD recently? 
What is your occupation? Total point? DOE?


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

following

__________________
02-07-2016 -- PTE 65+
18-07-2016 -- ACS application submitted (Developer Programmer, 261312)


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

QLD will be effective my tomorrow positively

25th of July 2016

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

engr.asadbutt said:


> QLD will be effective my tomorrow positively
> 
> 25th of July 2016
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I hv submitted eoi today 25 July 2016. 
Below are my points. Is there any forum for qld ss?

Anzo 261313 Software Engineer
ACS+ve 
IELTS (R 7.5, L 7.5, W 6.5, S 7)
Partner Points 5
Age 25
Work exp 15
Educ 15
Total 60+5(QLD state sponsorship)
189 lodged 16June 2016
190 lodged 25July 2016


----------



## Winwan (Jun 18, 2016)

Any good news from QLD authority today?


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

Winwan said:


> Any good news from QLD authority today?


They just started to open yesterday. Hope their process
Will be faster. Heard its long wait. What is your points breakdown?
Hv u lodged ur eoi at qld?


----------



## dimuthunuwan (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi all,

I got invitation to apply Queensland SS and they are asking for the commitment letter etc..but i'm having small concern about cash declaration evidence.Actually i'm having Fixed deposit on banks more than the required amount($15000) but the problem is, those FD's under my mother's name and i'm the only nominee for that FD''s.in this case they will accept it or reject it ? any ideas pls......


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

dimuthunuwan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got invitation to apply Queensland SS and they are asking for the commitment letter etc..but i'm having small concern about cash declaration evidence.Actually i'm having Fixed deposit on banks more than the required amount($15000) but the problem is, those FD's under my mother's name and i'm the only nominee for that FD''s.in this case they will accept it or reject it ? any ideas pls......


Hi.
From what i know it should be under ur name. 
May i know your points breakdown and timeline?


----------



## dimuthunuwan (Sep 9, 2013)

Princecarl said:


> Hi.
> From what i know it should be under ur name.
> May i know your points breakdown and timeline?


Hi thx for ur reply,

age - 30 pts
degree - 15 pts
8+ yrs exp - 15 pts

(if QLD EOI invitation received it'll add another 5 points(190)

EOI lodged - 24/07/2016
QLD invitation - 27/07/2016


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

dimuthunuwan said:


> Princecarl said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


When is your skilled met date as per acs?


----------



## dimuthunuwan (Sep 9, 2013)

daussie said:


> When is your skilled met date as per acs?


its from December 2007


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

dimuthunuwan said:


> Hi thx for ur reply,
> 
> age - 30 pts
> degree - 15 pts
> ...


Congrats! May i ask your job code?
Are u alrdy working in qld? Or you are offshore?


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

dimuthunuwan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got invitation to apply Queensland SS and they are asking for the commitment letter etc..but i'm having small concern about cash declaration evidence.Actually i'm having Fixed deposit on banks more than the required amount($15000) but the problem is, those FD's under my mother's name and i'm the only nominee for that FD''s.in this case they will accept it or reject it ? any ideas pls......


Congratulations Dear!!!

What is your occupation ? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

I submitted EOI for QLD today.
My point is 60 + 5
Please find details in my signature.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Got a call from my agent

Have received EOI from QLD

ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST
EOI Date: 25 July 2016
AGE: 30
DEGREE: 15
IELTS: 0
EXPERIENCE: 10

55 + 5 SS QLD 190

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Got a call from my agent

Have received EOI from QLD

ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST
EOI Date: 25 July 2016
AGE: 30
DEGREE: 15
IELTS: 0
EXPERIENCE: 10

55 + 5 SS QLD

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamal6781 (Aug 8, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Got a call from my agent
> 
> Have received EOI from QLD
> 
> ...


Received EOI from QLD?? 

Or receive Invitation to apply from QLD? 

I am also Engineering technologist. 

EOI Date: 24 July 2016
AGE: 30
DEGREE: 15
IELTS: 0
EXPERIENCE: 10
55 + 5 SS QLD

Yet not received Invitation.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

kamal6781 said:


> Received EOI from QLD??
> 
> Or receive Invitation to apply from QLD?
> 
> ...


Received EOI from QLD

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamal6781 (Aug 8, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Received EOI from QLD
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


OK, let us know if you received Invitation to apply. 

Last week my agent extract from QLD below message. 

......as there were hundreds of EOI we are slowly working our way through them. Hopefully you will hear form us by the end of the next week.......


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

kamal6781 said:


> OK, let us know if you received Invitation to apply.
> 
> Last week my agent extract from QLD below message.
> 
> ......as there were hundreds of EOI we are slowly working our way through them. Hopefully you will hear form us by the end of the next week.......


Yes lets see i am gathering docs bank statements etc.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

Can anyone let me know please what all requirements are there for for QLD 190?

i am not able to find out any cash requirement for it?


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

sachinm01 said:


> Can anyone let me know please what all requirements are there for for QLD 190?
> 
> i am not able to find out any cash requirement for it?












Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Thanks , I was able to find it yesterday?
Can i know process and minimum requirement to get invite?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

kamal6781 said:


> engr.asadbutt said:
> 
> 
> > Received EOI from QLD
> ...


A friend of mine who submitted EOI on 27th for Engineering Technologist got invited. Think priority selection criteria for QLD is not transparent if you are still not invited.


----------



## RBS (Feb 5, 2016)

I have submitted EOI for QLD 190 visa on 28th July

Analyst programmer (261311)

Education : 15 pts
Age: 30 pts
Experience: 10 pts 
English: 0 pts ( R:8, L:7.5, S:7.5, W: 6.5 )
Total: 55 pts
Total+SS : 60 pts

Please let me know what are my chances getting an invite ?




Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

No Idea how does QLD works?

Even m on same boat!


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sachinm01 said:


> No Idea how does QLD works?
> 
> Even m on same boat!


Just need to submit EOI like for NSW. But unlike NSW, don't hink QLD sending many invitations. For whole last year they have invited only around 450.


----------



## kamal6781 (Aug 8, 2015)

daussie said:


> A friend of mine who submitted EOI on 27th for Engineering Technologist got invited. Think priority selection criteria for QLD is not transparent if you are still not invited.


What is your friend's points? 
I am still waiting for Invitation


----------



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

daussie said:


> Just need to submit EOI like for NSW. But unlike NSW, don't hink QLD sending many invitations. For whole last year they have invited only around 450.


is there any criteria they follow for invitation or its first cum first basis?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sachinm01 said:


> is there any criteria they follow for invitation or its first cum first basis?


For me NSW seems the only state transparent and upfront about their selection priority and criteria.


----------



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

daussie said:


> For me NSW seems the only state transparent and upfront about their selection priority and criteria.


I have been waiting for invite from NSW since March 16 with 60 ( 55+5) points and no hopes even for next few months .


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sachinm01 said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > For me NSW seems the only state transparent and upfront about their selection priority and criteria.
> ...


If 189 clear 65 pointers in Aug, NSW will start inviting 60 and then 55 pointers. Last 60 + 5 pointer invited was on April 2016.


----------



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> Is anyone is going through process for 190/489 after EOI Invitation Queensland specifically ?
> 
> ...



I have applied for 190


----------



## kamal6781 (Aug 8, 2015)

Any one got Invitation from queensland state nomination for Engineering Technologist???


----------



## kamal6781 (Aug 8, 2015)

Who is waiting for Invitation of queensland state nomination for engineering technologist???


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

QLD's Offshore skilled visa nomination had suspended as follow
Fortunately, I submitted EOI on 29th July.
--------------------------------------------------------------


SUSPENSION OF OFFSHORE SKILLED VISA NOMINATIONS UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE
1 August 2016
AS OF MONDAY 1 AUGUST 2016 BSMQ WILL STOP ACCEPTING NEW EOI’S FOR OFFSHORE SKILLED APPLICATIONS UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE, IN ORDER TO ASSESS THE CURRENT BACKLOG.

EOI’s lodged between 25/07/2016 – 31/07/2016 will be assessed.

EOI’s lodged from 1/08/2016 forward will not be assessed.

Please refer to our website and social media for further updates regarding the reopening of Offshore Skilled Visa nomination processing.

Note:
• Onshore skilled applications are still being considered.
• All business applications are still being considered


Suspension of Offshore Skilled Visa Nominations until further notice | Migration Queensland


----------



## nbt (Feb 17, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> QLD's Offshore skilled visa nomination had suspended as follow
> Fortunately, I submitted EOI on 29th July.
> --------------------------------------------------------------


Wow lucky man, what is your kakaotalk id?


----------



## RBS (Feb 5, 2016)

I submitted EOI for QLD on 29th July also 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Binni (Dec 17, 2015)

I have submitted my Eoi on 27th ..... below is break down
Age:30
Exp:15 
Edu:15
SS: 5
IELTS : 0
......
Total 65 points.


----------



## RBS (Feb 5, 2016)

Binni said:


> I have submitted my Eoi on 27th ..... below is break down
> Age:30
> Exp:15
> Edu:15
> ...


What is your occupation code ?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Binni (Dec 17, 2015)

Systems Analyst, but i have shown my full experience as they have not mentioned anywhere that we have to deduct our 2 years...


----------



## RBS (Feb 5, 2016)

I think they take only skilled experience into account as per dates mentioned in ACS assessment.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Binni (Dec 17, 2015)

I read all the documents of theirs , they not mentioned anything about ACS met date as NSW states it straight away on their site... Thats why i mentioned full work ex in QLD. Lets see how it goes... Do you have any document from QLD which mentions that we have to deduct oue work ex?... And i have worked in 2 companies 3 yrs in and 5 yrs in another ... there is no point in marking first two years irrelevant and third year relevant .... after thinking over this too much i hav shown full work ex. lets see what they do ...


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

Binni said:


> I read all the documents of theirs , they not mentioned anything about ACS met date as NSW states it straight away on their site... Thats why i mentioned full work ex in QLD. Lets see how it goes... Do you have any document from QLD which mentions that we have to deduct oue work ex?... And i have worked in 2 companies 3 yrs in and 5 yrs in another ... there is no point in marking first two years irrelevant and third year relevant .... after thinking over this too much i hav shown full work ex. lets see what they do ...




I fully agree this idea even though my experience is more than seven and half yrs including (-2yrs deduction from ACS).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBS (Feb 5, 2016)

Look at the note #7 in their occupation list PDF for offshore 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Binni (Dec 17, 2015)

What is written there? I cant find any Note #7, its uptil Note #6 only. And System Analyst has to have 5 years of work ex ... which is anyway meeting the basic requirement...


----------



## Binni (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes you r right , Note #7:
Work experience for ICT occupations will be based ACS
assessment.
But when i lodged my Eoi it was not mentioned anywhere, they have updated it in between ... now i have 55 +5 then ... should i update my Eoi?


----------



## anitsirk (Aug 2, 2016)

here. I lounched EOI on 1.8. With update of EOI for QLD 190 and at at the same time they anounced suspension of offshore aplicants. What shall I expect now? Will they proceed with invitations after they process their EOI's up to 31.7.? Thanks in advance for any answer...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

anitsirk said:


> here. I lounched EOI on 1.8. With update of EOI for QLD 190 and at at the same time they anounced suspension of offshore aplicants. What shall I expect now? Will they proceed with invitations after they process their EOI's up to 31.7.? Thanks in advance for any answer...


I think they would stop at all with offshore, but i guess they will resume.


----------



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

jasonwkim said:


> QLD's Offshore skilled visa nomination had suspended as follow
> Fortunately, I submitted EOI on 29th July.
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Hi,

how QLD categorize offshore and onshore applicants?

Applicants outside QLD are offshore and and ones are in QLD are onshore?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Binni said:


> Yes you r right , Note #7:
> Work experience for ICT occupations will be based ACS
> assessment.
> But when i lodged my Eoi it was not mentioned anywhere, they have updated it in between ... now i have 55 +5 then ... should i update my Eoi?


They changed the whole thing in between.


----------



## zionks (Aug 2, 2016)

any one got invitation？:boxing:


----------



## nbt (Feb 17, 2016)

Binni said:


> Yes you r right , Note #7:
> Work experience for ICT occupations will be based ACS
> assessment.
> But when i lodged my Eoi it was not mentioned anywhere, they have updated it in between ... now i have 55 +5 then ... should i update my Eoi?


Yes I dont understand why other ppl like me but they have 60+5, full claim of exp without 2 years deduction 
I think you can update it. Will trouble if they send ITA


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

kamal6781 said:


> OK, let us know if you received Invitation to apply.
> 
> Last week my agent extract from QLD below message.
> 
> ......as there were hundreds of EOI we are slowly working our way through them. Hopefully you will hear form us by the end of the next week.......


Hi. Did your agent received any feedback from bsmq so far?


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

sachinm01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> how QLD categorize offshore and onshore applicants?
> 
> Applicants outside QLD are offshore and and ones are in QLD are onshore?



Offshore -> This stream is for migrants that are living and working outside of Queensland or overseas, including in another state or territory of Australia.
Outside of Queensland or Overseas – subclass 489 & 190 Visas | Migration Queensland


----------



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

Any Invites?


----------



## visa190qld (Aug 11, 2016)

I am still waiting since 6 month.. no any news QLD visa.. GSM Brisbane seems too slow.


----------



## visa190qld (Aug 11, 2016)

nesz said:


> Hi Rose,
> 
> When you submitted your documents to assessing officer for QLD nomination, how long it took to get the invitation. I have submitted my documents as asked for. Now waiting for their response.
> 
> ...


Hi ,

Mine QLD SS comes within 3 days of application.

Thankx


----------



## Binni (Dec 17, 2015)

Any Software engineer Got SS invite from QLD this week ?:confused2:


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

Binni said:


> Any Software engineer Got SS invite from QLD this week ?:confused2:


Im still waiting

Anzo 261313 Software Engineer
ACS+ve 
IELTS (R 7.5, L 7.5, W 6.5, S 7)
Partner Points 5
Age 25
Work exp 15
Educ 15
Total 60+5(QLD state sponsorship)
189 lodged 16June 2016
190 switched from nsw to qld s25 July 2016


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

visa190qld said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Mine QLD SS comes within 3 days of application.
> 
> Thankx


Hi. What is your job code and points breakdown
Timeline?


----------



## immigrant589 (Jun 11, 2015)

I have received QLD state nomination for 190. Want to know the settlement fund requirements. I will be applying with 1 primary and 3 secondary applicants. As per this i required 45000AU$. I have 15000AU$ in Bank account and can settle the rest with property worth more than 50000AU$. 

Will these suffice the requirement of QLD settlement fund requirement?
Secondly, Do I need to sell property during any future stage of migration process or will QLD ask me to sell it?

Regards


----------



## visa190qld (Aug 11, 2016)

Princecarl said:


> Hi. What is your job code and points breakdown
> Timeline?


Hi,

Please see my signature for timeline.
Thank you


----------



## wajahat.ku (Apr 9, 2015)

immigrant589 said:


> I have received QLD state nomination for 190. Want to know the settlement fund requirements. I will be applying with 1 primary and 3 secondary applicants. As per this i required 45000AU$. I have 15000AU$ in Bank account and can settle the rest with property worth more than 50000AU$.
> 
> Will these suffice the requirement of QLD settlement fund requirement?
> Secondly, Do I need to sell property during any future stage of migration process or will QLD ask me to sell it?
> ...


@immigrant589: in which city you live ??


----------



## immigrant589 (Jun 11, 2015)

wajahat.ku said:


> @immigrant589: in which city you live ??


Lahore


----------



## wajahat.ku (Apr 9, 2015)

@immigrant589: You must contact any consultant that can help you like Zarnab in Lahore.


----------



## wajahat.ku (Apr 9, 2015)

Guys! If you have got approval from QLD the please share the time duration of approval after submitting the invited application.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

wajahat.ku said:


> Guys! If you have got approval from QLD the please share the time duration of approval after submitting the invited application.




You can check in the list too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

wajahat.ku said:


> Guys! If you have got approval from QLD the please share the time duration of approval after submitting the invited application.


when did you submit the application? I submitted on 06-08-2016. Still the status shows QLD-Under Assessment.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

anyone received nomination from QLD recently?


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

I receive this e-mail from QLD after I sending inquiry e-mail.
-----------------------------------
Thank you for your email.

Yes ICT occupations have reached their cap. We are sending out emails rejecting the EOI’s that we are not pursuing at this stage.

Those that have returned documents will also be rejected once the nomination quota is full
-----------------------------------

I submitted EOIs for NSW, QLD 190 on 29th July.
Today, I'm submitting for VIC 190 (https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/)
Probably, someone who have ICT occupations have to find other opportunities.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

jasonwkim said:


> I receive this e-mail from QLD after I sending inquiry e-mail.
> -----------------------------------
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> ...


Dear Kim,
did you get their invitation to apply email?
if you got ITA then when did you submit your documents?

kindly answer because thats a crucial point you raised


----------



## Mahi_2280 (Apr 11, 2016)

*Eagerly waiting for Queensland approval*

Hi All,

My occupation is 261313 - Software Engineer, I received invitation email from Queensland on 4th August for the submission of documents.

I submitted my documents in the portal on 8th August and still waiting for the approval.

why the delay is for?, generally in how many days reply can be expected?
Already 9 days passed.. status is still *"QLD - Under Assesment "*


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Mahi_2280 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My occupation is 261313 - Software Engineer, I received invitation email from Queensland on 4th August for the submission of documents.
> 
> ...


first of all you are very lucky that you got ITA on 4th of August because they suspended sending invitation on 1ST August.

I received ITA on 22 July and Submitted documents on 6th August,my status is still under assessment.

I am worried a lot now. i will discuss this matter with my agent today


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

kaazme said:


> Dear Kim,
> did you get their invitation to apply email?
> if you got ITA then when did you submit your documents?
> 
> kindly answer because thats a crucial point you raised


I submitted EOI and I didn't get any invitation from QLD.
So, I sent an inquiry mail to QLD.


----------



## Mahi_2280 (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks my friend.. don't worry you will get it soon. Kindly keep me posted with your updates and actions. I applied on my own.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

jasonwkim said:


> I submitted EOI and I didn't get any invitation from QLD.
> So, I sent an inquiry mail to QLD.


it means they said they are not inviting any more because occupation quota is full.
your decesion about victoria is good. i would suggest you to make separate EOI for all states that you can apply and keep an eye on them, esp for victoria

QLD is very difficult now i think. even i got ITA but still worried about nomination, its been 11 days now i submitted documents.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Mahi_2280 said:


> Thanks my friend.. don't worry you will get it soon. Kindly keep me posted with your updates and actions. I applied on my own.


Mahi do you wana join our skype group of QLD applicants?


----------



## Mahi_2280 (Apr 11, 2016)

kaazme said:


> Mahi do you wana join our skype group of QLD applicants?


Yes.. I would like to join.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Mahi_2280 said:


> Yes.. I would like to join.


pm me your number


----------



## summer1002 (Aug 17, 2016)

kaazme said:


> pm me your number


Can I join the Skype group for 190 QLD?

I submitted EOI on 29th/7 for 233916 (points 55+5), and didn't got invitation till now.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

summer1002 said:


> Can I join the Skype group for 190 QLD?
> 
> I submitted EOI on 29th/7 for 233916 (points 55+5), and didn't got invitation till now.


Dear its Whatsapp group.message me your number we will add you


----------



## summer1002 (Aug 17, 2016)

kaazme said:


> Dear its Whatsapp group.message me your number we will add you


Sorry.
I can't fine the function of PM or send email to you, could you please help to PM me the number of Whatsapp group, and I will apply for joining.

Thanks very much!!!


----------



## Dtp17 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hello All, Today i got an SS from QLD for Dev Programmer (ICT)

24 july - eoi submited
28 - get invitation
7 Aug - lodge file
17 aug - get SS from QLD
pcc-?
medical-?

Point break down - 30 age, 15 edu, 10 exp total 55 + 5 SS


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

Dtp17 said:


> Hello All, Today i got an SS from QLD for Dev Programmer (ICT)
> 
> 24 july - eoi submited
> 28 - get invitation
> ...


My agent say that my eoi at qld is still active status. 
There is also no official statement that ICT professions
Are already capped. Any idea? Any one got
Rejection email already?


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Princecarl said:


> My agent say that my eoi at qld is still active status.
> There is also no official statement that ICT professions
> Are already capped. Any idea? Any one got
> Rejection email already?


when did you get ITA and than when did you reply them submitting required documents? kindly tell me because our wait is also now long enough


----------



## Mahi_2280 (Apr 11, 2016)

kaazme said:


> pm me your number


Where to message my number.. I wanna join the whatsaap group


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Mahi_2280 said:


> Where to message my number.. I wanna join the whatsaap group


send me private message


----------



## Mahi_2280 (Apr 11, 2016)

Mahi_2280 said:


> Where to message my number.. I wanna join the whatsaap group


Very Painful to wait ... No approval yet


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Mahi_2280 said:


> Very Painful to wait ... No approval yet


yes its extremely painful to me as well.


----------



## Mahi_2280 (Apr 11, 2016)

kaazme said:


> yes its extremely painful to me as well.


Fact sheet says below.

*Processing times :
A decision on your application for Queensland nomination will be made within two weeks, once all documentation is submitted. *


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Mahi_2280 said:


> Where to message my number.. I wanna join the whatsaap group


click on my profile name and there will be option of private message


----------



## Mahi_2280 (Apr 11, 2016)

Did any one receive confirmation / acknowledgement email after uploading documents in the documents portal saying that documents are uploaded.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Mahi_2280 said:


> Did any one receive confirmation / acknowledgement email after uploading documents in the documents portal saying that documents are uploaded.


confirmation mail is about payment that payment is done from the migration website. for the document and nomination status you can check document access portal, in which if the uploading link is disable it means your status is under assessment and payment was made rightly. you can read the status on the top.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks Allah Nomination received from QLD. Finally painful wait is over.


----------



## Mahi_2280 (Apr 11, 2016)

kaazme said:


> confirmation mail is about payment that payment is done from the migration website. for the document and nomination status you can check document access portal, in which if the uploading link is disable it means your status is under assessment and payment was made rightly. you can read the status on the top.


Thanks mate for the information. You are right.


----------



## qldnomi (Aug 16, 2016)

I am also waiting for the nomination. Below are my details.

Occupation: 261313
EOI 190 QLD: 25-July-2016
Invitation: 05-Aug-2016
Fees and Documents: 12-Aug-2016
Nomination: ??????

Today I called to case officer, As per him my application is in queue and there are 60 people before me. If the nomination ceiling would not reach till me then I will get the approval otherwise refusal. This wait is really killing. Also QLD process is bad, they should send invitation for nomination according to the occupation cap.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

qldnomi said:


> I am also waiting for the nomination. Below are my details.
> 
> Occupation: 261313
> EOI 190 QLD: 25-July-2016
> ...


I think they will nominate all the invited people don't worry.


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

kaazme said:


> when did you get ITA and than when did you reply them submitting required documents? kindly tell me because our wait is also now long enough


Im not invited yet. Im losing hope on qld already.


----------



## ruchapg (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm Prashant from India. I scored 73 in PTE and looking to apply in ICT Sales categories. However, what I see is very less people applying in this profile. May be because it's not in SOL. I have 6 years of work experience as Business Developer/Sales & Marketing Executive. 

Can anyone guide me on my next moves? as my skill assessment is in progress. Not sure if I can apply in 190 for positive reply. Need assistance badly...plz help me out friends....

Warm Regards


----------



## Ipschauhan (May 20, 2016)

kaazme said:


> Thanks Allah Nomination received from QLD. Finally painful wait is over.


Hi Kaazme, 

Congrats, I have a quick question about your signature, how much time it took for you to get invitation from QLD? Can you please share your contact number or add me to what's app group. I'm awaiting for m ACS results. My case is similar as yours.
Hope to hear from you soon. 

Thanks,
Inder Chauhan


----------



## Dtp17 (Aug 9, 2016)

Princecarl said:


> My agent say that my eoi at qld is still active status.
> There is also no official statement that ICT professions
> Are already capped. Any idea? Any one got
> Rejection email already?


They not officially declared about cap limit so hop you will get ur nomination mail soon 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## qldnomi (Aug 16, 2016)

Dtp17 said:


> They not officially declared about cap limit so hop you will get ur nomination mail soon
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Below is the email received by one person yesterday....

---------------------------
Dear Sachin

Thank you for submitting an Expression of Interest (EOI) ****** for Queensland Government state nomination.
Queensland State Nomination Policy states that occupations on the QSOL may be subject to a program target. This means that the number of nominations that BSMQ will process for a particular occupation category may be capped within a given period.

We regret to advise that the occupation cap for your particular occupation category has now been reached. We are therefore no longer accepting offshore and interstate applications for these occupation categories. This occupation is now no longer available on the QSOL – offshore and interstate list.
You may wish to research other State and Territory websites to determine whether your occupation is listed and lodge a new EOI with that jurisdiction.
Queensland skilled occupation lists are reviewed every 6 months. Please monitor the BSMQ website at: Home | Migration Queensland to see if capped occupations become available for state nomination again.


Kind Regards

Business and Skilled Migration Queensland
Trade and Investment Queensland


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

ruchapg said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm Prashant from India. I scored 73 in PTE and looking to apply in ICT Sales categories. However, what I see is very less people applying in this profile. May be because it's not in SOL. I have 6 years of work experience as Business Developer/Sales & Marketing Executive.
> 
> ...


are you applying by own or through an agent?
why you are targeting an occupation which is not in SOL list?
you should have tried and targeted a occupation which is in SOL and CSOL list both.
now they can give u assessment for some other occupation which might be in SOL or CSOL that will be good for you. because it doesn't mean you will be given assessment exactly same as you wish.

if an occupation which is not in SOL or CSOL List than applicant need 70 points i think.

this is my opinion may be i am wrong, you can ask same thing from other people may be they guide you better


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Ipschauhan said:


> Hi Kaazme,
> 
> Congrats, I have a quick question about your signature, how much time it took for you to get invitation from QLD? Can you please share your contact number or add me to what's app group. I'm awaiting for m ACS results. My case is similar as yours.
> Hope to hear from you soon.
> ...


sorry i edit my signature for you


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

qldnomi said:


> Below is the email received by one person yesterday....
> 
> ---------------------------
> Dear Sachin
> ...


unfortunately my friend sachin was not invited by QLD. 
you are invited,you will get nomination don't worry.

QLD floated such emails because many people started poking them and asked. different queries on email and phone


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

kaazme said:


> unfortunately my friend sachin was not invited by QLD.
> you are invited,you will get nomination don't worry.
> 
> QLD floated such emails because many people started poking them and asked. different queries on email and phone


May i ask the job code of sachin?


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Princecarl said:


> May i ask the job code of sachin?


i think developer


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

congrats to all those who got QLD invitation or nomination today.


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

kaazme said:


> congrats to all those who got QLD invitation or nomination today.


I still didnt received qld invitation. Any one still
Got invitation for 261313?


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Princecarl said:


> I still didnt received qld invitation. Any one still
> Got invitation for 261313?


summer got invitation today. his occupation is naval architect


----------



## summer1002 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi all, I got invitation today for 190 QLD.
Below is my timelien, hope we all can be granted!:second:
__________________
Occupation: Naval Architect
ANZSCO Code: 233916

Age: 30
Ielts: 0
Education: 15
Work Expereince: 10
Total: 55
EOI Submitted to NSW: 7/1/2016 (No invitation)
EOI Submitted to QLD: 29-07-2016
QLD Invitation: 19-08-2016:fingerscrossed:
Documents Submitted: xx-xx-2016
QLD Nomination Received: xx-xx-2016


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

summer1002 said:


> Hi all, I got invitation today for 190 QLD.
> Below is my timelien, hope we all can be granted!:second:
> __________________
> Occupation: Naval Architect
> ...


Congrats!!!

Anybody got invited recently for 261313? 
Pls share ur timeline. Thanks. 

Mine below
Anzo 261313 Software Engineer
ACS+ve 
IELTS (R 7.5, L 7.5, W 6.5, S 7)
Partner Points 5
Age 25
Work exp 15
Educ 15
Total 60+5(QLD state sponsorship)
189 lodged 16June 2016
190 lodged on 16 June for Nsw. Switched to Qld on 25 July 2016


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

Princecarl said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Anybody got invited recently for 261313?
> Pls share ur timeline. Thanks.
> ...



I have not been invited yet. Checking around
Who got invited recently for 261313 at qld. Thanks


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

any updates guys?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Maybe this week...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepthi-edla (Sep 6, 2016)

Princecarl said:


> I still didnt received qld invitation. Any one still
> Got invitation for 261313?


Hi 
Even i applied on October 13th 2016 but dint get anything...:-(


----------



## deepthi-edla (Sep 6, 2016)

deepthi-edla said:


> Hi
> Even i applied on October 13th 2016 but dint get anything...:-( waiting for queensland nomination.


----------



## deepthi-edla (Sep 6, 2016)

does anyone recently got Queensland state nomination..........


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

deepthi-edla said:


> does anyone recently got Queensland state nomination..........




Check the data!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepthi-edla (Sep 6, 2016)

thank you i have checked the data


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

deepthi-edla said:


> thank you i have checked the data




Cool!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## annisa adrianto (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi All,

lodged EOI on 4th november,adviced BSMQ of my EOI number straight after. does anyone here with occupation University tutor (ANZSCO 242112) successfully got nomination? thanks in advance

cheers,

annisa


----------



## annisa adrianto (Nov 7, 2016)

annisa adrianto said:


> Hi All,
> 
> lodged EOI on 4th november,adviced BSMQ of my EOI number straight after. does anyone here with occupation University tutor (ANZSCO 242112) successfully got nomination? thanks in advance
> 
> ...


Vetasses+ 22/09/2016
IELTS 22/10/2016
EOI 4/11/2016
QLD invitation 8/11/2016
QLD nomination 16/11/2016
DIBP invitation????


----------



## annisa adrianto (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi All,

any of you know how long it take from state nomination to DIBP invitation? thanks in advance 

cheers


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

annisa adrianto said:


> Hi All,
> 
> any of you know how long it take from state nomination to DIBP invitation? thanks in advance
> 
> cheers


I got the invitation from QLD and DIBP at the same time.

QLD EIO 29-09
QLD Invite 04-10
QLD Applied 14-10
DIBP and QLD Invite 01-11
Points 50+10


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guilhermebv said:


> I got the invitation from QLD and DIBP at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats!)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## annisa adrianto (Nov 7, 2016)

Guilhermebv said:


> annisa adrianto said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


they said skillselect applicant will get invitation from skillselect system soon, I checked skillselect account but there's no invitation there ?


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

annisa adrianto said:


> they said skillselect applicant will get invitation from skillselect system soon, I checked skillselect account but there's no invitation there ?


They will send an email to tell you about the invitation....


----------



## annisa adrianto (Nov 7, 2016)

Guilhermebv, thankyouuu. Hopefully I'll get a good news today, cheers


----------



## Adnan0345 (Apr 14, 2015)

hi,

is there any one who got invitation under 242112 university tutor with 60 points in NSW.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Guilhermebv said:


> I got the invitation from QLD and DIBP at the same time.
> 
> QLD EIO 29-09
> QLD Invite 04-10
> ...


@guilhermebv. Sorry to enter in your conversation, but can you please tell how much fund (hard cash+ property valuation) did you show them while declaring settlement fund?? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scyther (Feb 9, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I am applying for 190 VISA- Victoria,

While applying, in the employment History there is a question.

Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?

I am not claiming any point for employment.

Age-30
PTE-10
Education-15
SS-5

Do we need to give yes for the experience given as relevant by ACS, and no for non relevant? coz my agent is saying to give yes as it's given as relevant by ACS.

Please advice.

Thanks.


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi, 

I have received a positive Vet Assessment for 6 years and will be submitting my Expression of Interest (EOI) in Skill select under job code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist) and have the following queries: 

I have total of 7 years experience but VetAssess has considered only 6 years under Points Test Advice. Should I mentioned details of work experience as per VetAssess Outcome letter or the actual experience? 

1. In my VetAssess outcome letter, they have considered B.com and M.com as comparable to AQF educational level. Should I mention my SSC, HSC, PGDBM details in EOI?

2. Which state to select for state nomination? My job code is open only in Northern Territory, rest all are closed. I would be selecting subclass 190 and would prefer NSW, Victoria and Queensland but position for my job code is closed in these states. Should I select Any as an option as SkillSelect doesn't allow you to select only 3 states?

3. Can I include my parents in the Expression of Interest? Currently they are senior citizens and pensioners and are not dependent on me?

Would appreciate if someone can guide me. 

I have 70 points (65 points and +5 points with SN).


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

hi everyone 

would you advice what is the current processing time for QLD after submitting all the documents?
also what is the next step if you get final invitation and how long it takes to get the visa


----------

